# Subs Needed Joliet IL for Upcoming Winter Season



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking to add three subs this year for the 2012-2013 Season.

Must have at least 5 years commercial experience. Verafiable. 
Clean driving record. (we will check) 
Full availabilitiy.
Tailgate salt spreader or Vbox spreader. 
Reliable equipment. 
Paid travel time from first job site to last.
Must have general liability Insurance. 
Average 8 hours for a 2" storm.

We cover Dupage, Cook, and Will counties.

Hambrick & Company Inc. 
Joliet, IL. 
www.hamcosnow.com

Email me @ [email protected]

Thanks Mike Hambrick


----------



## one man gang (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm out of Dyer with a 2001 1 ton dump with 9' plow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Still looking for three subs. for the upcoming season. We cover Will, Cook and Dupage counties.

Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Sarge705 (Sep 4, 2010)

Still looking for subcons? 2005 f250 PSD 8ft fisher and 2008 f350 PSD 8 ft fisher w/prowings and snowex spreader. $2M liability.


----------

